# Too many straights...Time for change...Technical



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've been enjoying this layout for over a year now. 










I have recently found myself bored with the lack of complexity of this layout. Especialy after visiting and running on Xence's layout. And he was nice enough to give me some tight curves that will allow me to put a nice technicla section into my layout. Here is a pic showing what I have in mind.










I am going to hook it up tonight and see how I like it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Just adding a chicane on each of those two straightaways on the left there would probably give you enough technical aspect to make it different.

My $.03 worth, adjusted for inflation.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I gotta say, I love it. I was on it for over an hour tonight. I had to take it easy because I didn't lay my borders down yet. Magnet cars don't seem to even need borders, MTs/XTs and my SRT with the magnets out would really like borders, and I think the T-Jets will be a real blast once the borders are on. I tried a couple of T-Jets and I could keep them on if I go slow enough, but there seems to be some real potential for some slippin' and slidin'. I will try and get to the borders on tomorrow. I hate to stop playing, just to get some sleep.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Mike, your original layout is very similar to the one I had planned for my 1/32nd scale layout...but yours was much longer. Can't wait to see what you come up with after this...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

OK, here is what it ended up like. I kinda like it, but I think I'm going to change it to have no radiuii tighter than 9".

Here's a pic.










Video to come shortly...I hope!!! Uploading?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like some brodie waiting to happen. To this day I still get same kick out of it as I did over thirty five years ago. Slap some skinny rubbers on those t-jets and let the mayhem begin....(sound of diabolical laughter)...

You may have to pack a lunch for those long chutes though!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

OK, what site can host a 142 MB video file for free? I tried photobucket and youtube and I can't seem to do it.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that is the highest quality cardboard box/folding table platform I ever saw, LOL.
just kidding, if I even attempted that the kids would have the whole thing on the floor in minutes. NO DOUBT


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its actually a hollow door table with cardboard screwed to the sides to keep the cars off the floor.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

check out divshare.com for hosting your video.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Franko said:


> check out divshare.com for hosting your video.


I'll give it a shot tomorrow.

I have a layout that I like much more now. I'll show it tomorrow.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

OK, so here's what I ended up with. Its fun and has a smooth flow to it.



















Here's a short video of my SRTs with the traction magnets removed running on it.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice. I like the rythm in the course. :thumbsup:


----------

